# B & S Governor



## srmfsr (Apr 9, 2006)

I recently bought a pull behind tiller with a 5hp B&S enfine. The tiller is about8-9 yrs old but has not been used much. I had to clean the carb to start and run it. It was so long between tear down and rebuild that I forgot(a product of the aging process) exactly where the governor hooked up. It has a bracket on lower part of th block where the two rods are that go the top where the carb is. At first it started and ran fine. But after I started using it one of the rods fell out and the motor overevs. Now that I look at it, I'm convinced that I'm wrong. I have the larger rod(one is slightly larger in diam) in the white plastic piece. But that's not where it goes, I'm fairly sure. HELP, please.


----------



## srmfsr (Apr 9, 2006)

I got it! I opened the throttle wide open (with the engine off) and turned the governor clockwise, locked it down. Works


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

I went to the website for B&S and they said my engine needed a "Static Adjustment" they said to turn it CCW adn then tighten it down. I will try to turn it CW and see what happens.


----------

